

Microsoft Tried And Failed To Make The Future Happen Now - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-surface-pro-future-2013-2

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Most of the reviews for Microsoft's new tablet, the Surface Pro, weren't very
good."

